# Question about irritated-looking meatus..



## laidbackmomto2 (Apr 5, 2002)

I couldn't think of a better place to ask this question with all the knowledgable people here. I have some of my own ideas about what is going on, but I thought I would post this here for others opinions.

My son is 3 and is not yet retractable. I have never forced retraction at all either. For the past few days, my son has mentioned that his penis hurts "on the inside" after urinating. I had a look at it and has penis is not swollen, nor is the foreskin reddened. As I'm sure that the foreskin is separated from the glans and his preputial opening is quite loose, I decided to push back the foreskin just enough that I could see the meatus (all the while he's giggling saying it tickles...oy!). Anyway, the meatus looks a little red and is a bit inflamed.

I'm thinking that this may be because of bubble baths (I usually don't let my kids have them, but he's had a few lately and I always rinse him off afterwards, but maybe I should stop them all together). I also don't usually let the kids have soap of any kind in the tub...they have showers first where they wash and then have a tub). I was thinking I could put a little antibacterial ointment on the tip of his foreskin to hopefully alleve whatever may be going on.

Does this sound reasonable, or should I be more concerned? He's not showing any other signs of a uti or anything and he's peeing fine. He's (as always) "handling" himself often, so maybe he's transferred something from his hands, but I would think it would be more evident if it was some sort of staph or strep bacteria.

Anyway, if anyone has some thoughts, it would be appreciated. I think I'll give it some time to see if it clears on its own (perhaps with some ointment) but if not, I suppose I'll make an appt with his doctor.

TIA,

Cindy

Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

WAIT! don't put anti-bacterial ointment on it b/c that could kill the natural healty "good" bacteria that live in that area.

I am pg with #1 right now, so i've never tried this before, but i have heard that these work.

1~put some breastmilk on it directly. I don't know how/why this works, but i have heard that it will clear up minor irritations, especially on the penile tissues.

2~run a plain water bath and put afew drops of calendula oil in the water and let him soak. calendula promotes healing of minor irritations, cuts, and abrasions. do not put calendula directly on the area since some brands dilute the calendula with alcohol, and that would sting!

anyway, if you are BFing still, try that first, since it's free. LOL! then try the calendula bath if the BM doesn't work.

HTH!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I would try eliminating the bubble baths- just clear bath/soak. And grapeseed extract in the bathwater- just several drops. Haven't done calendula oil but I know its good as a diaper cream! And breastmilk directly on the area too. That should clear it up! I've done both.


----------



## laidbackmomto2 (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you both for replying so quickly! I never thought of the anti-bacterial ointment killing the healthy bacteria...thanks for reminding me! Unfortunately, I'm not still breastfeeding, so the freebee alternative is out...bummer









I'll try a clear soak tomorrow and if he complains again, I'll pick up either the calendula or grapeseed. I remember using baking soda with my daughter too when she was irritated and that seems to work wonders as well.

The bubble baths (although they love them) are out!

Thanks again for the advice.

Cindy

Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Cindy:

I suspect what is happening is that your son's foreskin is separating from the glans as it should and it is not separating evenly, pulling at some areas. There may also be some micro tears to the glans or mucosal skin. His urine is probably getting into these and burning or stinging. This usually goes away in a day or so and he may have several episodes of this. If the pain goes away in a day or so, you can be fairly certain this is what is happening.

Now, for the redness at the meatus: I suspect that you are not familiar with what a normal healthy glans and meatus should look like because you are probably only familiar with circumcised penises. An intact glans should be red or even purplish red. This means that it is healthy. Even as an adult, your son will have a very pink/red glans and it may even be purplish. That is as it should be as the blood flow (and nerve endings) is very near the surface. A circumcised glans has the blood flow buried below about 10 times more toughened and dried out skin giving it it's characteristic pinkish grey color. I strongly suspect that what you are seeing as inflamation is really a sign of good health. If so, congratulations to your son!

Frank


----------



## laidbackmomto2 (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for your reply, Frank. Actually, I am very familiar with what the glans of an intact penis looks like...my husband of 13 years is intact







I only know what a circumcised penis looks like from researching this topic on the internet.

I had thought that perhaps it is the separation of the glans and foreskin that may be causing him some discomfort, but the meatus, the actual slit is looking red and swollen...much more than the rest of the glans. That, coupled with the complaints coming particularly after urination makes me think that it is his pee-hole that is bothering him.

I'll let you know if anything further comes of this (hopefully not). I don't recall him mentioning it yesterday, so it could very easily be a simple irritation not unlike us girls/women experience from time to time.

OT...my wee son is off to his first day of playschool...SOB! He is so looking forward to this, but when the heck did he grow up so fast?

Thanks again.

Cindy

Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

That really sounds like a "bubble bath injury" to me... I once went overboard with the MR. Bubble when i was a little girl... and YEEE OW!!! I still remember how that hurt!

Love Sarah


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Cindy:

I blew my wad. I gave all of my answers at one time! If it doesn't go away in a day or so, it would be a good idea to consult with the Ped. He/she will determine whether it appears to be bacterial or fungal and prescribe a broad spectrum product for it. If this does not clear it up, insist on a culture to narrow it down for a specific treatment.

Speedy recovery for your son!

Frank


----------

